# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Best place to get dartfrogs from

## atelopusman

Hey guys could anybody point me to the best place to buy frogs from was hoping to find someone in my area or state there is one breeder over on the far side of dallas( vivarium concept ) wanted something near by i am afraid of the stress in shipping  and the heat we get here in texas and alot of places will not ship when temp is above 90+

----------


## clownonfire

> Hey guys could anybody point me to the best place to buy frogs from was hoping to find someone in my area or state there is one breeder over on the far side of dallas( vivarium concept ) wanted something near by i am afraid of the stress in shipping  and the heat we get here in texas and alot of places will not ship when temp is above 90+


90+ is high indeed. Have you tried Josh's Frogs and/or Black Jungle Terrarium supplies? They ship, and do know how to pack well....

Eric

----------


## bshmerlie

What kind of darts are you looking for?

----------


## Michael

I know that Josh has limits on when they will ship live frogs. Without checking their site I believe its below 40 and above 90. Though that might be delivery to to your home. It's best to contact the vendor who your interested in ordering from. 

I've only ordered live frogs from Josh and Tony and both of them package their shipments very careful and add cooling or heat packs depending on weather. 

I have ordered from Vivarium concepts some nice wood components from Vivarium Concepts and exchanged email with Cindy. She sent me images of the selection they had based on what I wanted to do. Great Service! If possible for you it might be worth the trip.

----------


## Tony

Check your PM box, I sent you contact info for a friend of mine in the DFW area.

----------

